# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  Una quincena; un mago: JUAN TAMARIZ

## 3_de_diamantes

Pues bien, he buscado la bibliografía del maestro en el registro español del ISBN y aparece lo siguiente:

http://www.mcu.es/cgi-bin/BRSCGI?CMD...CLA-C=&WSOP-C=

1.- El Mundo Mágico de Juan Tamariz.
2.- El Experto en la mesa de juego: Un tartado sobre la ciencia y el arte de manipular cartas.
3. Los cinco puntos mágicos.
4.- La Vía Mágica.
5.- Música Bruja: Sonata.
6.- Secretos de magiapotagia
7.- Música Bruja II: Sinfonía en Mnemónica Mayor.
8.- Por Arte de Verbimagia.

Obviamente, y no sé porque, faltan algunas de sus obras como: “Aprenda vs. Magia”, "Magia en el Bar", “Magicolor”, “Monedas, monedas .. (y monedas)”, “Trucky cartomagia”, algún libro más que seguro desconozco (¿Flamenco?, ¿El ArcoIris mágico?) y todas sus notas de conferencia, que eso ya lo veo más normal que no estén.

A ver si alguien puede darnos algunos de los títulos de sus conferencia, soy consciente de que tiene sobre “Magia y humor”, una “Enciclopedia del forzaje”, otra sobre la baraja biselada, y otra de juegos con cartas especiales, y tantas miles más que desconozco.

También me gustaría debatir sobre si creéis que Juan Tamariz será considerado el mejor mago de todos los tiempos.
Yo creo que si, pues a pesar de que Kaps ganó 3 FISM (y odio entrar en comparaciones), este no creó nada en el mundo de la magia, era solo un “interprete”, y Juan no se queda corto, para nada, en cuanto a interpretación, y ya veis que tenemos problemas para recopilar toda su obra.

A ver si entre todos nos podemos currar una buena biografía, que las que corren por Internet no me dejan satisfecho, que faltan miles de datos.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Aquí os dejo su filmografía “pública”, tanto como actor de doblaje, actor, director y escritor. También aparecen los programas donde se ha dejado ver. (Habría que actualizar un poco la web).

http://spanish.imdb.com/name/nm0848479/

----------


## ign

Me parece curioso que sea el mago más conocido y uno de los favoritos de mucha gente y sin embargo, nadie aporte nada a este post.

Es cierto que ya se ha dicho mucho acerca de este gran hombre que es Juan Tamariz, pero podríamos reunir todo lo que se ha hablado de él y encauzarlo en este hilo, ¿no?

Poco podría aportar yo que no se haya dicho ya, pero seguro que los más expertos podrán profundizar mucho sobre este creador de una singular y utilísima mnemónica, de la interesante teoría acerca de la vía mágica y de varios juegos y técnicas.

No me gustaría que terminase la quincena y este hilo quedase abandonado, un saludo.

Ign

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Gracias, yo iba a decir lo mismo, pero un poco más borde.

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

Hola, poco puedo decir yo (igual que dice ign) que no se haya dicho ya.

En mi pequeñisima biblioteca mágica cuatro de los libros son de Juan, y otros tantos (al menos) están prologados por él.

Todavía soy un novato, no he leído a Arturo ni a tantos otros. En libros de teoría solo he leído a Darwin Ortiz y a Juan y la verdad, no hay color.

Que nadie me malinterprete, Darwin Ortiz tiene "la buena magia" y me ha parecido un libro estupendo las dos veces que lo he leído, pero siempre había pequeñas cosas en las que no estaba de acuerdo (aunque esto resulte pretencioso). 

Con los libros de Juan no me pasa igual, los he leído (solo "los 5 puntos mágicos" y estoy leyendo "la vía mágica") y comparto todo lo que está escrito. Es como si fuera una biblia mágica. Llega un momento en el que, hasta yo, que soy normalmente un incrédulo, un excéptico y un polémico, me olvido de todo y admito cada palabra como cierta, esto quizá sea la fuerza de la costumbre con Tamariz.

Tengo alguna de sus actuaciones y sus dvd Lesson in Magic y no me canso de verlos. Al ejecutar cualquier juego hasta el más mínimo movimiento me parecen dignos de estudio.

Por otra parte me encantaría, algún día, poder conocerlo y hasta realizarle algún juego (que me temblarán hasta las rodillas). Nunca he estado con él en persona pero si con bastantes amigos que lo han visto e incluso se han tirado la noche con él haciendo magia. Todos, TODOS, coinciden en su grandeza como persona y su saber estar.

Como ya digo, algún día se cumplirá uno de mis sueños cuando lo conozca (desde pequeño siempre he asociado la magia con su imagen). El problema es que supongo que soy solo uno de los miles de admiradores de Juan que comparten conmigo ese deseo y es difícil que cualquier persona, incluso Tamariz, pueda conocer a tanta gente. No quiero ser un pesado ni correr a pedirle un autógrafo cuando lo vea. Me conformo con verlo y comprobar que es real.

Y ya corto que como siga mi chica se va a empezar a poner celosa. Siento no poder escribir nada a un nivel alto sobre su obra, pero me queda mucho por conocer de este mundo.

Un saludo
Rafa Muñoz

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Venga que se acaba el tiempo. Poco más puedo añadir aparte de que es el mago con más humor de los que conozco.

----------


## dreaigon

Yo me dediqué a leer lo que puso 3D y vo que ya no queda mucoh por poner, si que qedaran muchas cosas, peor veo qe lo mas importante ya está plasmado acá

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

:shock:  

Si yo solo puse la primera pinzelada.

----------


## dreaigon

Ya, estoy buscano algo para participar. De todas formas es muy interestan las cosas que se encuentran

----------


## eidanyoson

Soy un poco crédulo, pero sinceramente pensé que lo mismo el mismísimo Tamariz ponía un poco de su vida en el foro. Es que sé que en otros foros ha entrado alguna vez.
 (Anda que no pido).

 Yo no puedo aportar nada que no esté. Pero por lo menos decir que yo sí le vi, y que las "apenas" 4 palabras que intercambiamos (bueno, habló él que yo estaba en estado de "shock") demuestran que es una buena persona. (Y si no es que es un actor como la copa de un pino incluso cuadno no actua)  :D

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

Pues yo voy a ver si la escuela de magia de Madrid tiene un correo electrónico y le envío para que participe en este hilo. Supongo que no le sentará mal.

Bueno, a lo mejor yo también soy un poco crédulo, pero.....  :D  :D  :D , que bonito sería soñar que participa, verdad?.

Cuando se lo tenga enviado os aviso, quizás ni siquiera le llegue, pero en fin.....

Un saludo
Rafa Muñoz

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

En ese caso voy a dejar el hilo abierto un tiempo.

PD: Ya podéis ir buscado cosas de René.   :Lol:

----------


## dreaigon

Gracias 3D, Voy a ponerme con René y terminar con Tamariz.

----------


## dreaigon

Bueno, aca mi muy pequeña aportación, sacada de Wikipedia, que es una enciclopedia libre:

Breve historia sobre Juan Tamariz:

Juan Tamariz Martel (Madrid, 18 de octubre de 1942). Famoso ilusionista y humorista español.

Con gran creatividad y enorme sentido del humor posee una colosal versatilidad, flexibilidad e imaginación a la hora de hacer sus famosos juegos. Fue discípulo y amigo de Arturo de Ascanio. Se caracteriza por ser un personaje bohemio y cómico con raíces andaluzas. A principio de los 70, funda junto con otros compañeros la Escuela Mágica de Madrid.

En 2005 actúa por locales de Madrid, en concreto actuó los primeros meses del año en el Teatro Marquina y en el Casino de Torrelodones.

También tiene gran reconocimiento en el mundo mágico nacional e internacional.

Inició estudios de Ciencias Físicas y cine en la universidad.

A lo largo de su carrera ha ganado numerosos premios (el primero de ellos fue el segundo premio en en el Congreso Mágico Nacional de Zaragoza en 1962). También se hizo con el primer premio mundial de cartomagia.

Ha actuado en muchos programas de televisión en España, pudiendo destacar entre otras sus distintas apariciones en el famoso "Un, dos, tres". También ha sido entrevistado por reconocidos presentadores, como Buenafuente (Antena 3), Jesús Quintero (El loco de la colina, TVE1). Ha aparecido en Carta Blanca (TVE2) con su propio programa.

Ha escrito varios libros, entre los que destacan: La vía Magica, Los 5 puntos Mágicos, Sonata y Por Arte de Verbimagia; además de numerosos artículos y revistas de magia.

ESPERO SIRVA DE ALGO

----------


## nick63nick

El primer libro de magia que leí y que fue un regalo de mi hermana para un cumpleaños, fue "aprenda Vd. magia", un libro pequeño, de bolsillo, pero que transmitía un montón de magia y además escrito con el sentido del humor que caracteriza a Juán Tamariz, el libro más que leerlo, tienes la sensación real que es el mismo en persona quien te está explicando lo que allí está escrito.

Tiene unos cuantos juegos, sencillos, automáticos, pero con una debida presentación no dejan de ser impactantes, lo suficiente como para que ames este arte y te animes adentrarte en el.

Decir que todavía cuando actuo suelo hacer alguno de estos juegos (aunque obviamente, más tecnicamente trabajados) y que el público se queda anonadado e impasible ante lo que está viendo.

No tengo palabras de agradecimiento para mi hermana Yolanda, por haberme regalado en su dia esta pequeña gran obra y al incombustible JUAN TAMARIZ, por haberla escrito y haberme abierto las puertas a este maravilloso arte.


GRACIAS ........YOLANDA !!!!!

GRACIAS.......GRACIAS Y MIL GRACIAS ........JUAN!!!!!!

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

Bueno, escribí el correo a la escuela de magía de Ana Tamariz. Perdón por el retraso. Ojalá Juan Tamariz lo reciba.

Un saludo
Rafa Muñoz

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Bueno, no es sobre Juan Tamariz, pero con motivo de la iniciativa de "Una quincena; Un mago" Mariano nos ha dado permiso para colgar vídeos en que salgan los magos realizando sus juegos más famosos.

Normalmente esto debería hacerse en la sección de vídeos, pero bueno, ”aprovechad”!!

Recordar que las normas del foro siguen siendo vigentes aquí, nada de desvelar secretos, (Por favor, ni preguntéis por ello, solo crea mal rollo), y evitar postear algún vídeo de dudosa legalidad.

PD: Lo mismo vale pare el hilo de René Lavand y los que vengan.

----------


## ign

Bueno, yo no lo cuelgo, pero os pongo un enlace para todo aquel que quiera volver a deleitarse con este genio realizando el juego de "Siempre 6".

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMrBcqjP7fg

Un saludo.

Ign

----------


## Jmac

He aqui otro impresionante juego de Tamariz, encontrar la carta.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNknjB2UwsU

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Aquí os dejo la actuación que hizo en el FISM de 1973 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NHMTTVB0

Sé que la puse en otro lado, pero pongo aquí también la solicitud de ingreso a la SEI de este genio:

http://img455.imageshack.us/my.php?image=baul7zw5.jpg

----------


## fraGg

Hola, ¿Hay alguna forma de obtener esa imagen a tamaño completo (grande)? Es que no consigo bajarla a buena resolucion del link que diste.
Gracias.

Y bueno, por aportar algo, decir que a los 12 años recibí su "El Mundo Mágico de Juan Tamariz", caja, videos(2) y libro, y apartir de ese momento, me volví loco por este genio.

Obviamente, no se desvelaban técnicas, ni siquiera un doblelift pero fue suficiente para emocionarme, y aún hoy en día veo efectos del libro adaptables o interpretables con mejoradas técnicas, y ofrece mil y una ideas.

Una parte del video donde no explicaba los trucos:
(Que conste que no lo he colgado yo).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5D-Y...elated&search=

----------


## trasobo

Yo también aprovecho para colgar este video que he encontrado de Tamariz explicando como hacer  abanicos (ya que hay gente que también pregunta cual es el "toque"). Corto pero muy aclarador

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ni6I5otUyA

Un saludo!

----------


## Ella

he encontrado un video que me ha parecido correcto ponerlo aqui
me ha hecho recordar cuando todo el mundo hablaba de cyril katayama por un juego donde los numeros de una carta se movian....mirad esto:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKB1V...elated&search=

----------


## gomobel

> he encontrado un video que me ha parecido correcto ponerlo aqui
> me ha hecho recordar cuando todo el mundo hablaba de cyril katayama por un juego donde los numeros de una carta se movian....mirad esto:
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKB1V...elated&search=


Siii yo había visto otro parecido. (o ese mismo no recuerdo) Todos los videos de Juan en 1 2  3 son espectaculares....

----------


## Mistico

> Pues bien, he buscado la bibliografía del maestro en el registro español del ISBN y aparece lo siguiente:
> 
> http://www.mcu.es/cgi-bin/BRSCGI?CMD...CLA-C=&WSOP-C=
> 
> 1.- El Mundo Mágico de Juan Tamariz.
> 2.- El Experto en la mesa de juego: Un tartado sobre la ciencia y el arte de manipular cartas.
> 3. Los cinco puntos mágicos.
> 4.- La Vía Mágica.
> 5.- Música Bruja: Sonata.
> ...


Bueno haciendo hincapié en esta parte del post, os dejo una curiosa clasificación del foro británico homólogo de este... http://www.talkmagic.co.uk/ftopic145...t=juan+tamariz

Saludos  :)

----------


## MERLINLIGHT

Cuando uno viaja se da cuenta de que diferentes somos los españoles.
Allende nuestras fronteras todos tiran para casa y nosotros nos onubilados con todo lo que viene de fuera.
   Para mi Juan tamariz es el numero uno y hay otros numeros unos mas en españa que nada tienen que envidiar  a nadie ( y ellos lo saben), pero fastidia que en tu propia casa no te valoren lo que realmente vales.
   Pero como declinaba Heraclito "La vida es ansin".

----------


## runnerbcn

> Aquí os dejo la actuación que hizo en el FISM de 1973 
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NHMTTVB0


A lo mejor sería mucho pedir que volvieras a colgar ese vídeo. Llevo la tira de tiempo intentándolo conseguir y no hay manera.

Saludos.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

A ver si alguien puede ayudarme:

Busco un video de youtube donde Juan hace el "Ni ciego ni tonto". No lo encuentro por ningún lado (ni buscador de foro, ni buscador de youtube, ni nada...).

----------


## Mr.Mind

Ese juego esta en el Lessons in english (o como se llame), creo que es el primer juego del primer volumen. En youtube y en español no recuerdo haberlo visto.

----------


## morfeostar

> A ver si alguien puede ayudarme:
> 
> Busco un video de youtube donde Juan hace el "Ni ciego ni tonto". No lo encuentro por ningún lado (ni buscador de foro, ni buscador de youtube, ni nada...).


Deseo concedido Gonzalo... si bien el nombre del video no tiene nada que ver..... aquí lo tienes. (que conste que no lo he subido yo.. que lleva muuuucho tiempo.)   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Tamariz haciendo el "Ni Ciego ni Tonto" (una auténtica delicia incluso en inglés tamariziano)

http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=JJID9f2hMu0

----------


## alvaro lopez

> Iniciado por Gonzalo Orellana
> 
> A ver si alguien puede ayudarme:
> 
> Busco un video de youtube donde Juan hace el "Ni ciego ni tonto". No lo encuentro por ningún lado (ni buscador de foro, ni buscador de youtube, ni nada...).
> 
> 
> Deseo concedido Gonzalo... si bien el nombre del video no tiene nada que ver..... aquí lo tienes. (que conste que no lo he subido yo.. que lleva muuuucho tiempo.)     
> 
> ...


Gracias, por el video yo tambien llevaba tiempo buscandolo, me ha gustado al ver como mezclan la utlima vez los dos espectadores, sin percatarse de lo que sucede a la hora de mezclar.

----------

